
Kindle Scout - uladzislau
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/submit
======
programd
"we will have the exclusive, worldwide rights to publish your book in digital
and audio formats in all languages for a 5-year renewable term"

Note the word "exclusive". You basically can't sell your book anywhere else
unless Amazon ends the contract. Maybe in 5 years.

I would run far, far away from this.

